# How long can an emperor scorpion live without care?



## kaiserbrandon (May 14, 2011)

So I just bought an emperor scorpion yesterday, and this is my first scorpion (I've had a pet black widow for about a year, and she is ridiculously easy to take care of).  I was wondering how long they can live without care (feeding, water, sprayings of his terrarium, etc.) in case I ever go on vacation or something (longest would be no more than 2 weeks.  Also, what advice would you give to prep his living environment for such absences?


----------



## BobGrill (May 14, 2011)

A week or to would be no problem without food as long as it is fed before you leave. Water is a completely different matter however, as most scorps do drink alot. And emps require a moist habitat, so that would be the only problem.


----------



## kaiserbrandon (May 14, 2011)

hmm, alright.  does there exist any type of watering systems that keep a tank humid and the water bowl full?


----------



## Galapoheros (May 14, 2011)

If you use a glass top, or have one you can wrap in plastic wrap, you can leave your scorpion alone for a few months, works over here.  I only have to add water about once every few months.


----------



## kaiserbrandon (May 14, 2011)

hmm, alright.  does there exist any type of watering systems that keep a tank humid and the water bowl full?


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 14, 2011)

kaiserbrandon said:


> hmm, alright.  does there exist any type of watering systems that keep a tank humid and the water bowl full?


No.   But using existing systems for other creatures you could rig one and tell us how you did it!    

I don't think two weeks is very long to worry about an emp.   Your only worry is water/humidity.   This can be easily handled for two weeks.  (towards the end it would dry a bit, but this shouldn't hurt the emp if kept short)

When you leave, add a big bowl of water filled with pebbles/vermiculite for escape purposes.   You could also or instead add a bunch of moss that is wetted before leaving.   Add covering the cage with plastic and I don't think you have much to worry about.


----------



## jgod790 (May 14, 2011)

Its really easy, there are electric "humidity/moisture" control. But they are a WASTE of money. Just put tin foil over 3/4 of the screen lid. Don't mist the enclosure, just carefully pour water over the substrate so its wet, but not soaked, and you will be fine for at least two weeks, maybe more. I do this, I only have to "wet/mist" the enclosure two times a month.


----------

